# Satellite TV



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Decided to sign up for showtime TV anyone else already have it? Do you like it? What sort of movies and series do they have? Law and Order, Bones, CSI? All those goodies can you tell me?


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I had Showtime, but "downgraded" to Orbit Prime. I have to admit all the movie channels and sport channels were wasted on me. I prefer having Discovery and History channel. Showtime's series seem to be a few months behind the US from what i've seen, but not too bad. BE prepared for lots of re runs.


----------



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

Does anyone know if 'Lost' series is available in the UAE? 
thanks


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

You can buy the DVD boxes here.....one good places for things like that is 
the huge VIRGIN store in the Mall of Emirates

Have fun
Lenochka


----------



## NATS (Sep 17, 2008)

We're getting Showtime installed this week. going to miss my DSTV though. Wondering if showtime has Lost, Prison Break and oh of course Desperate Housewives in it lmfao


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Showtime has those shows...


----------



## Jockvdv (Oct 2, 2008)

NATS said:


> We're getting Showtime installed this week. going to miss my DSTV though. Wondering if showtime has Lost, Prison Break and oh of course Desperate Housewives in it lmfao


Nats

In the same boat (currently in Joburg) - heard elsewhere you can get DSTV East - you can prob check out that bouquet here (?) Apparently you lose the RSA content (SABC etc...) but keep most, incl the sports

Jock


----------



## NATS (Sep 17, 2008)

Jockvdv said:


> Nats
> 
> In the same boat (currently in Joburg) - heard elsewhere you can get DSTV East - you can prob check out that bouquet here (?) Apparently you lose the RSA content (SABC etc...) but keep most, incl the sports
> 
> Jock


Welcome Gauteng

Me from Durbs

Don't know about the DSTV East and can't check it out. All my stuff left on the container and I had to give my PVR decoder away too


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

You cannot legally get dstv here. It's a bit of a mission to get it, and you need to be able to put a satellite up on your balcony or so...


----------



## NATS (Sep 17, 2008)

Ja I am not going to cry over spilt milk - no DSTV and that's it!

Have to do with SHOWTIME now!


----------

